# Annabelle, daughter of Mamma Nacho is coming back and pregnant!



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I can't believe I misspelled pregnant... LOL Oh well.

Little Annabelly is coming back to my farm tomorrow. Almost ready to pop! She's built quite the udder.

Current photos of her to follow tomorrow when I pick her up.

Here is her just born baby photo.

Here is the link to her birth!

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/mamma-nacho-finally-kidded-155054/


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeeeah, Annabelle! Can't wait to see her all grown up


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she coming back for good?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

karen, depends on how she fits in. My friend and I "share" a lot of goats and they go back and forth depending on her needs for brush eating and pregnancies, etc. Also it'll depend on how much she behaves at my house. I only keep the very best of the behavers as my hip just can't handle me chasing escaped goats around.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is Annabelly Jelly!




























How much longer does it look like she has to go? Unknown breeding date. But I can feel the baby(s) moving around so she must be at least 3 months right?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh and does she look like she needs some copper? She's in the sun all the time but I was thinking her coat had a bit of a reddish tinge, though it feels amazingly silky smooth.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

At the very least she's 3 months. I'd learn closer to 4 months though. She looks good to me, I don't see any red in her coat. But it wouldn't hurt to give her a copper bolus.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice. 

I corrected the spelling error for you, LOL


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice.
> 
> I corrected the spelling error for you, LOL


Thanks, I usually check before submitting a title but I was too excited!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is a pooch pic from today. I think she's getting closer. There is a bit of goo on her vulva.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking like she's close;-)


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I was going to give her a dose of selenium. Would she be 2 selenium pills and 4 vitamin E's? I'm not sure when she's due but I wanted to make sure there was enough selenium in her system.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not sure on that since I have the gel..., but that sounds right...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Nothing yet. Just eating a LOT and bellyaching a LOT.  She's also being affectionate which is not normal for her.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha! I got one in the kidding pen now that is typically anti social and a brat, now she's all lovey dovey, yep I understand;-)


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

White goo? I've never seen that before so it's kind of troubling me a bit. But I am overly sensitive right now since I'm taking care of Myra.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

looks like part of the plug I have had them have that up to a month before delivery and some not until much closer but looks normal to me


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't have a due date but I picked her up almost a month ago and could feel the babies. So I think that puts her at a minimum of 4 months. So I guess I just need to keep a very close eye on her. The other goats have been picking on her so she's being kept by herself right now. She doesn't seem to mind for some reason.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

White goo is normal...;-)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She looks like she has dropped to me. Getting closer and looks good. So glad you have her back. It makes me miss my Annabelle


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She had a boy just now! I'm uploading vid and pics. He's a tri color but mostly white with black spots. CUTE as a bug. I don't think she'll have anymore, he was huge.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So cool!! Congrats!!!;-)


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Cute! He's HUGE though. I was sure I was going to have to help her, but I kept giving her another minute and another minute and finally she pushed him out. Thank goodness. It felt like it took forever.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, he looks so cute  Of course we'll need dry pics


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

He is a cutie;-)


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The birth:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203875190214876



I just weighed him and he was wiggly and I'm not sure the scale was right because of that but it looks like he weighs 4.5 POUNDS! Annabelle is a very small goat. Maybe 40-50 pounds. I'll weigh her after she's all healed up. But she's small. I would say for sure under 50 pounds, over 30.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

GIANT baby! Congrats!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is a couple more photos. One of the cool things is this is a second generation goat! Annabelle was born here and now she's given birth to a son. 










So handsome!



















And her udder was bursting so I took some colostrum for the freezer for future emergencies. Her udder is still full. She was so good for milking and her teats felt a decent size (especially for such a small goat) so I think she's going to be a class act milker!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I love his color!! Congratulations! And what a nice plus that his mama looks to be a good milker for you


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Now Myra's got a playmate


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

And here is a quick vid!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203879221475655


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

congratulations!!! he is a gorgeous boy:baby: Did you name him?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Not yet, I may decide to sell him as a bottle baby.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe!! So Cute;-) He could be Myra's buddy..


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm holding out for a female buddy for her. I don't keep wethers and I don't need another buck. But they can play while he's here!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is a cutie pie!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

He's a nice looking boy


----------

